# Ruff Tough Kennels



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

This is an excellent value for the person that needs a light weight single kennel. I ordered mine on Wednesday and it was on my porch the following Tuesday. Free parcel post shipping from SD to CA makes the deal even better. I am very pleased with it.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

I just had the same experience. What makes it even better, American made, heck, even the cardboard box was American made! Great product!


----------



## delduckdog (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got a large one for a trip I took to No Dak last month. It was smaller than my existing one, but my dog loves it, curls up in it and seems pleased. I got the double door, free shipping and put a Mud River pad in the bottom. I am truly satisfied.


----------

